# Grand



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

Anyone hear of any Chrome coming up the grand yet? or is it still too low. Im a solid 45 min away and don't get up to check the river much.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Wow, I just checked the gage -waaaay low right now.
If we get some rain with this incoming front, a few of the lil buggers may come check it out.


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

only takes a few to make my day! cant wait to start catching them.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

KayakBass11 said:


> only takes a few to make my day!


*X2 on that!*


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm going up there Saturday hope the flow comes up if not it will be a scouting trip


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

were do you guy go in the grand? I mainly go under the bridge in Painesville and at Helen Hayes park.


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

Same here I'll fish anywhere from bridge in painesville to Indian point or Mason's landing. I haven't fished the grand much so a scout trip might be good for me


----------



## KayakBass11 (Mar 25, 2015)

ive had my best luck at Helen hayes. but I know a lot of guys hammer them under the bridge. very deep hole right there too


----------



## 419hayden (Mar 25, 2015)

I really just try to get away from the crowds I'll hike in as far as I have too


----------



## CatchemChrome (Mar 19, 2013)

I want to start fishing the Grand this year. I live by the Rocky and fish it mostly. Started fishing the Chagrin last year and did very well in the spring. I'm ready for a new thrill. Fished Rocky yesterday and got two by the boat docks. One on a jig n maggot and the other on a gold Vibrax. Took me all day but I got my share. Very fresh fish that fought like crazy. The second one was caught after dark.


----------

